# does your GT5000 lean?



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I have noticed this on my tractor since new. I seems to lean slightly to the right when you stand back and take a good long look at it. I am able to level the deck fine and tire pressure is good. I thought at first it was just the front bumper on crooked, but now I am thinking that the whole tractor leans to the right because the hood appears to be leaning too. I am planning to put a 4' level across the back fender to see how far out it is.

If indeed the tractor is out of level (not just hood and bumper), Is there an adjustment where the transaxel mounts to the frame that will correct this?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Ed i know this is a stupid question but i take it you do have the same size tires on the back or front.
Jody


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Yes Sir Jody, everything is the same. it does not bug me too much, the only time I notice it is when the tractor is on level concrete. I could live with it but if there is a way to adjust it I may try....

I hate to bash my own brand but It seems to be a fit & finish issue. 

Or on the other hand I did put those AG tires on it.

HMMMMMMMM:truth:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I dont see that problem on mine. Maybe you have a QC problem on it or maybe it fell off of the shipping truck or something.

ong:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I have heard of one tire being significantly out of spec compared to the one on the other side. I can't remember what machine they were on though.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Are the ags in different positions when your looking at it? One on top of treads, the other between the treads.


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Put all that money you saved from not buying a John Deere and put it into your pants pocket on the side of the lean.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Good advice!!

I agree with Argee. Sounds like an ag tire issue with them being between tread and groove.

Mine sits flat as can be.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ed_GT5000 _
> *does your GT5000 lean?*




Depends how much ive been drinking...



:cheers: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## jeffgt (Sep 16, 2003)

Mine looks level to my eye. I can say there is no adjustment on the transaxle mount to correct a lean. You may be able to use washers as sims on the four rear mounting bolts, but I think there is less than a 1/4" of vertical play in the mounts to work with.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Good one John!

I hope it did not fall, I need to investigate this more with my level. I am starting to wonder about those AG tires.

It always leans to the right


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ed_GT5000 _
> *Good one John!
> 
> I hope it did not fall, I need to investigate this more with my level. I am starting to wonder about those AG tires.
> ...



If it affects the quality of your cut on the grass, then there's a problem. If it doesn't, then all is well.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

still have not cut yet... waiting waiting waiting for the grass to grow...




if the AG's were beetween treads.. wouldnt it tip the other way too sometimes?? 
plus you said its been that way since it was new.. did you have the AG tires when it was new?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'd try measuring from the floor to the center of the rear hub on both sides and see if it is the same dimension. You might have one tire slightly bigger than the other.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Will do joe, That will tell me if it is the tires.

It cuts well Argee so I may not mess with it till it is time to put the dozer blade back on in the fall.

John: I can't remember if it leaned with the stock tires. I already had the AG tires from another tractor when this tractor was delivered. So the turf tires were gone before I had an hour on this tractor. However, the other tractor that had these tires on it did not lean.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Maybe more air in one then the other:question: Only thing i can think of.
Jody


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

Here are a few things to check if you have not already.

Check the cross members to see if they were bent square when made putting a square on the top of the draw bar should show the side of the draw bar to be square up and down, if not the drawbar was bent out of square. Check the front for the same condition.

There may be a frame rail bolted to the cross members a bit lower than the other side. The frame rails can be square up and down but be lower from one side to the other and still give the machine a leaning effect. By the time the distance went from one tire across to the next tire following the frame, the lean could be real noticeable.

A slight distance off on one rail can make a lot of difference on the other side and even more from the bottom of the frame to the top of the hood and other parts sitting on the out of square frame.

Not being jigged up right on the assembly line, before the frame bolts were tightened is a good possibility here.

Check the distance from the top of the draw bar/rear plate to the top of the frame rails this distance needs to be the same on both sides, if they are not one side is off, also if you have a lean to the right the right frame rail would be higher in this case giving more space from the top of the draw bar/rear plate to the top of the frame rail on the right side as compared to the left side. It may just be a matter of squaring up the frame rails to the cross members.

If found to be out, you could loosen the bolts and square it your self or have them do it for you under the warranty under your watchful eye.

Hope you get it squared up.
Bob


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Wow that is a lot to look at MGM I hope it is not as serious as that. I was looking at it from the rear the other night and it looks level. Perhaps it is the hood leaning because from it is noticible from the front


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

I too hope it is not the frame that would be a bit of a job to correct but not to bad, If it looks OK from the rear I am with you and I think your on the right track, you will just have to keep looking and measuring until you find where it is off.

The hood pivot bolts, the pivot mount on the frame, and cross brace welded inside the hood?

Keep looking you'll find it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

It could have been an optical delusion:dazed: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

That may be true argee, :dazed: I have it parked in the garage now and the back looks level. I know that the bumper is off (I put that on  ) but I swear that hood looks crooked when looking at the front.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Actually what you've got is a secret experimental side hill model. Watch out for black helicopters, they'll be trying to get it back.

Okay, I'm lying. For you youngsters though, that was a common urban myth back in the 50's, guy would get a new car that got 100 mpg and would turn out to have a experimental carburetor that got sold by mistake and the car manufacturer would come and take it back.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *It could have been an optical delusion:dazed: :furious: :furious: *




:furious: :furious: Good one, Randy! That can also apply to looking at women through "beer goggles".:cheers:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *:furious: :furious: Good one, Randy! That can also apply to looking at women through "beer goggles".:cheers: *


I hear you on that one MowHoward:lmao: :lmao: :nerd:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Beer Goggles*



> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *:furious: :furious: Good one, Randy! That can also apply to looking at women through "beer goggles".:cheers: *


 What is a guy like me to do? I have not drank since 1984 and none of the women get any prettier then they were when I first saw them. Maybe if I looked at that 5000 I could determine if it is a real lean to the right or just an induced condition!


----------

